# Apple's Business Model



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2013)

It works but it pisses me off at times.  I have to buy a new iPad because ioS6 will run a first gen.  I no longer get my work emails becuase the new MobileIron App will not run on the older ioS. Yes this is a first world problem. Rant out.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 10, 2013)

And youll love the new one when you get it lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2013)

Making money.


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> And youll love the new one when you get it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Yup.  The iPad 4 is a nice device.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

I gave my old iPad to my girl... She only uses it to surf the net and pull emails..  She LOVES it..
i have an iPad mini that i won from work...


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2013)

they usually have good resale value which is helpful at least when it comes to flipping them or selling them or whatever. so that's good.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2013)

Have to see what they announce today for new things.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2013)

I am waiting to see if they talk about the Ipad 5 and buy after to see if the price goes down.  I am buying a refurb anyway.  The apple store site is down right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2013)

I noticed Bj's is carrying the iPads in their stores now, don't recall the pricing but they had the full size and a mini.

I picked up a refurbed iPad 2 almost 2 years ago and couldn't be happier with it


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Today is a phone only event I think. New ipads coming in October. I'd like a mini with retina display. Might upgrade phone as my battery life seems to have gone way down recently and a fingerprint sensor will be better than having to type in a code to unock the phone.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Today is a phone only event I think. New ipads coming in October. I'd like a mini with retina display. Might upgrade phone as my battery life seems to have gone way down recently and a fingerprint sensor will be better than having to type in a code to unock the phone.



I'm wondering if our corporate security will allow the fingerprint scan...
Right now I'm forced to use an 8 character password...  Which is fine at work but problematic at Phish concerts... 

But that alone would be worth trade in...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

The new phones look pretty sweet and some nice advances in the 5s. But at $300 for a 32g I think I'll wait another year with my 4s, maybe pick up an iPad when they are updated.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

64-bit OS.... Sweet...  that should speed things up considerably.. 
The A7 chip is a monster...  Going to make everything faster for sure..
Wondering how the new graphics features on the A7 will speed up photos..

Remember when 64-bit was a HUGE deal for a PC...??

Looks like mobile is catching up with PC...  Droids and iPhones are crushing it...  Love this technology...


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Today is a phone only event I think. New ipads coming in October. I'd like a mini with retina display. Might upgrade phone as my battery life seems to have gone way down recently and a fingerprint sensor will be better than having to type in a code to unock the phone.



I'm curious if they'll allow more than one person access to the phone. Some folks will enjoy the absolute privacy but it could get inconvenient if the GF can't use the thing when I'm playing tunes with it and so forth.


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The new phones look pretty sweet and some nice advances in the 5s. But at $300 for a 32g I think I'll wait another year with my 4s, maybe pick up an iPad when they are updated.



Going to see how the 4S handles iOS 7. If it becomes a dog then I can't resist upgrading.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> I'm curious if they'll allow more than one person access to the phone. Some folks will enjoy the absolute privacy but it could get inconvenient if the GF can't use the thing when I'm playing tunes with it and so forth.



Or parents checking up on what their teens are doing with their phones and friends


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> I'm curious if they'll allow more than one person access to the phone. Some folks will enjoy the absolute privacy but it could get inconvenient if the GF can't use the thing when I'm playing tunes with it and so forth.



From Apple.com


> You check your iPhone dozens and dozens of times a day, probably more. Entering a passcode each time just slows you down. But you do it because making sure no one else has access to your iPhone is important. With iPhone 5s, getting into your phone is faster, easier, and even a little futuristic. Introducing Touch ID — a new fingerprint identity sensor.
> Put your finger on the Home button, and just like that your iPhone unlocks. It’s a convenient and highly secure way to access your phone. Your fingerprint can also approve purchases from iTunes Store, the App Store, and the iBooks Store, so you don’t have to enter your password. And Touch ID is capable of 360-degree readability. Which means no matter what its orientation — portrait, landscape, or anything in between — your iPhone reads your fingerprint and knows who you are. *And because Touch ID lets you enroll multiple fingerprints, it knows the people you trust, too*.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> Going to see how the 4S handles iOS 7. If it becomes a dog then I can't resist upgrading.



If the apps are being optimized for 64-bit...  You may be having some issues in some places..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

dmc said:


> If the apps are being optimized for 64-bit...  You may be having some issues in some places..



They are keeping the 4s as the free phone so I'd think most apps will be built to handle both, excepting some of the cooler games that may be 5s only.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

> *And because Touch ID lets you enroll multiple fingerprints, it knows the people you trust, too*.



I wonder if you will be able to set different levels of access? Like if I could hand the phone to one of the kids to play games and it would keep them out of IM and work emails.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I wonder if you will be able to set different levels of access? Like if I could hand the phone to one of the kids to play games and it would keep them out of IM and work emails.



That would actually be a nice feature, hate having to clean out my texts/pics on my phone so my nephew can play sidewalk surfers and he still ends up looking thru everything on it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> Going to see how the 4S handles iOS 7. If it becomes a dog then I can't resist upgrading.



Gazelle does come up with $215 as a trade in for my 4s: http://www.gazelle.com/iphone/iphone-4s/at-t/iphone-4s-32gb-at-t-or-unlocked/480694-gpid

Might be enough to put me over the edge ...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2013)

i know what everyone in my house is getting for Christmas, since our sprint contract is renewable in December . . .


----------



## ss20 (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the new iPhones.   Apple made something for everyone:

Something for the emerging market: 5c
Something for the geeks: 64-bit processor (whhooooooooo!!!!)
Something that everyone will appreciate: Touch ID
Something for the conspirators: Touch ID
Something for the 15-year-old-girls: Ohhhhhh, pretty colored cases.  I'll take a dozen...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought the ipad 4 64gB refurb yesterday for $689 on the Apple store.  I also got an iPhone 5 thru to replace my Crackberry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I bought the ipad 4 64gB refurb yesterday for $689 on the Apple store.  I also got an iPhone 5 thru to replace my Crackberry.



What did the iPhone 5 cost you?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> What did the iPhone 5 cost you?


  Work pays for my phone.  It said it was $650 on the site for the request.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Work pays for my phone.  It said it was $650 on the site for the request.



If work pays for your phone, why didn't you just wait a couple weeks to get the 5s?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> If work pays for your phone, why didn't you just wait a couple weeks to get the 5s?



Crackberry died.  The lcd cracked some how without dropping it.  And the 5s may not have been on the list as an option.


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I bought the ipad 4 64gB refurb yesterday for $689 on the Apple store.  I also got an iPhone 5 thru to replace my Crackberry.



Whoo, jumps in both feet....


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

Edd said:


> Whoo, jumps in both feet....




Kinda of had too with the Crackberry dying Sunday.  Back up was a Crackberry to that was hard to hear anyone on.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the 5s, comments? Was just online paying my bill and noticed I'm eligible for an upgrade a few months early.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Has anyone gotten the 5s, comments? Was just online paying my bill and noticed I'm eligible for an upgrade a few months early.



I decided to sit it out for another year. Though Gazelle did offer me $205 for my old 4s. Check with them and you may get some cash for your old phone.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I decided to sit it out for another year. Though Gazelle did offer me $205 for my old 4s. Check with them and you may get some cash for your old phone.



The weird thing is my contract isn't up until February, odd they are letting me renew this early, I usually get the upgrade offers 2 months before its up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

Price might be higher? I'd check the fine print ...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Sprints offering me an $147 account credit for my 4s, will look into the Gazelle.


----------



## Edd (Oct 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I decided to sit it out for another year.



Yeah I'm up for renewal but iOS 7 runs pretty nice on the 4S so I'm going to try to hold out. It's close to having a new phone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

Edd said:


> Yeah I'm up for renewal but iOS 7 runs pretty nice on the 4S so I'm going to try to hold out. It's close to having a new phone.



Yup, I'd rather get on the major upgrade cycle. See what the iPhone 6 has going for it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2013)

Or just go get the samsung s4....iPhone 5s is not even close. 

sent from my S4


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

I like a phone that actually fits in my hand. Beside a bigger screen I don't see how the S4 is that much better. Not to mention they cheat to get good speed scores: http://gizmodo.com/ugh-samsung-rigged-the-note-3-to-perform-better-in-ben-1438949027


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I like a phone that actually fits in my hand. Beside a bigger screen I don't see how the S4 is that much better. Not to mention they cheat to get good speed scores: http://gizmodo.com/ugh-samsung-rigged-the-note-3-to-perform-better-in-ben-1438949027


 In the end its probably not....Just personal differences I like a lot more....In the end there all phones that do the same thing. I took a good look at the 5s before I bought the S4 and decided to give Apple another chance when the 6 comes out as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting they hired the former Burberry CEO as an EVP- Apple as fashion article, rather than useful hardware?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Interesting they hired the former Burberry CEO as an EVP- Apple as fashion article, rather than useful hardware?



Well for so many people, it is more of a social status symbol than an actual functioning tool for what they really need it for, so I guess on some level, this move does make sense


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2013)

Edd said:


> Yeah I'm up for renewal but iOS 7 runs pretty nice on the 4S so I'm going to try to hold out. It's close to having a new phone.



That's how I feel with it running my 5...it's a lot different and I like how it works. 

Bigger screen: Wouldn't be surprised if that's in the works for the 6. I could see slightly bigger than the 5/5S but nothing phabletesque.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone used one of those extended battery case or charger/battery packs, comments?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Has anyone used one of those extended battery case or charger/battery packs, comments?



I had one for my old 3Gs, worked pretty good, but didn't fit well. I took it on a trip to the Philippines and it kept the phone alive for the whole trip so I could watch movies.

New iPad event today and maybe updated laptops too.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I had one for my old 3Gs, worked pretty good, but didn't fit well. I took it on a trip to the Philippines and it kept the phone alive for the whole trip so I could watch movies.
> 
> New iPad event today and maybe updated laptops too.



Looking towards something like this so I can also use it on my next phone since you guys talked me into waiting until the 6 comes out.
http://www.amazon.com/New-Trent-iCa...TF8&colid=2L0DNI35IVQOF&coliid=I2VM6JNT4PY8JJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looking towards something like this so I can also use it on my next phone since you guys talked me into waiting until the 6 comes out.
> http://www.amazon.com/New-Trent-iCa...TF8&colid=2L0DNI35IVQOF&coliid=I2VM6JNT4PY8JJ



That looks cool, can recharge anything with a usb cord.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Has anyone used one of those extended battery case or charger/battery packs, comments?



I have two; a mophie powerstation (http://www.mophie.com/shop/iphone-5/powerstation-smart-phones-tablets) and the Juice Pack Air that I received as a gift.

I carry the Powerstation with me when I know I won't be near an outlet for some time. It isn't very big so it just goes in the girlfriends bag or in my man-purse.  

I still have the Juice Pack in its case. I haven't even bothered opening it as the Powerstation does what I need it to. Charges pretty fast. I didn't like the concept of the Air leaving my screen exposed. I suck at being careful so I don't want to take my Otterbox off.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I have two; a mophie powerstation (http://www.mophie.com/shop/iphone-5/powerstation-smart-phones-tablets) and the Juice Pack Air that I received as a gift.
> 
> I carry the Powerstation with me when I know I won't be near an outlet for some time. It isn't very big so it just goes in the girlfriends bag or in my man-purse.
> 
> I still have the Juice Pack in its case. I haven't even bothered opening it as the Powerstation does what I need it to. Charges pretty fast. I didn't like the concept of the Air leaving my screen exposed. I suck at being careful so I don't want to take my Otterbox off.



How long does it take for it to recharge the iPhone? How does it work in the cold? Looking to get one for hiking.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 22, 2013)

Haven't tried it in the cold yet. It takes about 15 - 20 minute to go from flat dead to charged.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Haven't tried it in the cold yet. It takes about 15 - 20 minute to go from flat dead to charged.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 22, 2013)

FWIW - it does take a super long time to charge the actual Powerstation.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> FWIW - it does take a super long time to charge the actual Powerstation.



I did read that in some of the reviews, but also read it will hold a charge for a while when not being used.


----------

